# Take what I can get



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Guy in our salmon crew lost part of his index finger at the top knuckle to a table saw. About a month later he found the missing piece while sweeping the floor in his barn...


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

'ganzers have an X?


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually merges have very defined flight patterns. 
They really like flying 100-200 yds off Great Lakes shorelines.
I know some spots on LSC and sag bay where you can bang mergs all day and never shoot a duck.
Lol then again it could’ve just been my luck


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Well today the pattern totally changed. Watched a couple fly to where I was sitting yesterday, of course. Missed one that came from upwind. And saw about three times more birds today than yesterday. Don't get it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds like the story of my whole season


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I won't shoot anything that doesn't get eaten. Good thing my dog likes pretty much anything. He certainly loves mergs n buffies, which make for good shooting when all else fails.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So a neighbor finished splitting the wood for him, and it's all neatly stacked. Now our minister is looking at a call in Iowa. Told my wife if he moves and leaves the hard earned wood behind, we will Amazon him a fire pit, then a week later show up with the wood on a trailer.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Shooting mergs is sort of like riding a moped, its fun until your friends see ya...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A true friend shows up with an extra box of 4's for cripple swatting. Mergs are easy to knock down but hard to anchor.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Mergies are so tough to kill on the water because they are built for swimming and their damn feathers lay together like a chain mail suit, adding to that they are a large bird.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

BFG said:


> Mergies are so tough to kill on the water because they are built for swimming and their damn feathers lay together like a chain mail suit, adding to that they are a large bird.


Everyone keep shooting until they go belly up...I think that was a quote you told me long ago about hunting divers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

And they always fall by the corkers and not the foam decoys.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> And they always fall by the corkers and not the foam decoys.


Ain’t that the truth! 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> And they always fall by the corkers and not the foam decoys.


When hunting divers, every single decoy can, and should expect to be....shot on just about every hunt. A good diver hunter 

We ain't out there shootin' no big dumb Zesta-fed park ducks here.....We're DIIIIIIIIIIIIVER huntin'.....and it takes a special kind of stupid to do what it is that we do....and if you don't go to the plug every time a bird hits the water you are gonna go home empty handed....'cuz these here birds are tough and unlike their puddle ***** cousins, when they hit the water, they have only begun to fight! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

And they speed up when you miss, instead of back peddling.

How does every pattern than hits a decoy ensure a kill shot with 3-4 pellets in the head, but you shoot a crippled buffy 8 times to crack it?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Shooting buffies on the water is like trying to shoot a kitten in a haystack. Such a small target in the first place that can disappear in the blink of an eye and somehow swim 50 yards faster than Michael Phelps...


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

BFG said:


> shoot a kitten in a haystack.




Challenge accepted. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

For water swatting that is why I liked 1 1/2 oz of #9 lead (back in the day out of 2 3/4" Ithaca).


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

MallardMaster said:


> Hope you eat them! Otherwise is that considered wanton waste? I don’t know the perimeters of that rule.


If you "don't know the perimeters of that rule" than maybe you should read the rule book or hey here's an idea don't try to be internet cop.


----------

